# Free Exo Terra Stand



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Everyone-

I have a 24x18 Exo Terra stand in ok condition. Free if you pick up in Brooklyn ASAP. 

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

